# Blue and green tutorial!



## love_and_hate (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, so this is my first tutorial, and I did it using a compact mirror, so I'm sorry if its not the best, but I tried!

First, the tools:





FACE:
Foundation of your choice (I like BareMinerals, but thats just me)
Porcelain Pink MSF 
Brow Gel
EYES:
MAC Electric Eel e/s
NYX Kiwi e/s
MAC Aquavert e/s
mascara of choice (I use something by Clinique, the label rubbed off forever ago so I dunno what EXACTLY its called)
eyeliner of choice (I usually use blacktrack, but for this I used my cheap NYC pencil since I dont really need it to last. Its 1:14AM EST and I dont plan on going anywhere tonite lol)
LIPS:
Springbeen Lustreglass
TOOLS:
MAC 187 
MAC 239SE
MAC 219SE
Hard Candy lil fluffy brush
foundation applicator (I use the BareMinerals brushes, flawless face and concealor. I'd use the kabuki, but ouchies on my face =/)

NOT PICTURED:
A primer of some type. Whether it be a shadestick, UDPP, MAC paint.. it doesnt matter. but without it the colours wont show up as vibrantly. I dont have a base on because I'm a bad, bad girl. And no ones gonna see me lol.

K! FIRST!!!! Start off with a bare face.





Take your 239SE and load it up with Electric Eel e/s





Apply it about halfway into the lid, a little more is fine, you're gonna be using that space to blend. It should look something like this :





Then pick up some Nyx Kiwi on your brush (I used the same brush, if you have another one, you can use it)





Apply it on the outter half of your lid. It will look something like this :





*NOW BLENDDDDDDD.* I couldnt figure out how to get a picture of this and actually do it, but what I did was I picked up some Electric Eel on my brush, and then put some Kiwi on top of it, kinda making a teal on my brush, and then blended the line. 

K, I then took my 219SE and got some Kiwi on it, and I brought the green out some. 




It will look something like this 





I like to use my brow gel before I use my brow highlight.




Apply like so :





Now take your fluffy brush and swirl it in Aquavert, making sure to pick up quite a bit of it.




And apply, using windshield wiper motions to blend the harsh line 




It will look something like this.





Line your lower waterline :




and mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(and yes, you DO have to make the deer in headlights face like I did while applying it. its the only way)





WOO!!! EYES ARE DONE!





Now apply foundation:




put some concealor under the eyes:





Now take your 187 and Porcelain Pink, and swirl the brush in the MSF




Now SMILE!!!!




I like to bring it all the way up to my temple, like so:





Now add Springbean Lustreglass to the lips...




AND YOU'RE DONE =D

Smile! You look fabulous!










Lemme know what y'all think, and if you attempt it, I WANT PICTURES!!! =D


Kali


----------



## chuppachups (Jul 24, 2007)

beautiful ..
i like ur nails


----------



## dokuya (Jul 24, 2007)

comment deleted by user


----------



## nunu (Jul 24, 2007)

great colour combinations! i love ur nails!!!


----------



## junostarr (Jul 24, 2007)

So cute! It's nice to see a fresh face.


----------



## Graziella*K (Jul 24, 2007)

I really like your make up ! Blue and green have always been one of my top eyecombo ! 

Now I'll juste have to add electric eel to my list ! ^^

Your nails look rad too ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## entipy (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice tut! Your nails are really cool.


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 24, 2007)

omg...i love tha tut!
you made it soo fun...lol almost felt like i was there when u was puttin the make-up on.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 24, 2007)

you're gorgeous!! Great tut!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 25, 2007)

i never realized how amazing spring bean is...now i REALLY want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great tutorial, you're gorgeous!


----------



## PMBG83 (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome colors! Fierce Nails!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 25, 2007)

I love this combo. I think I'll try it.


----------



## love_and_hate (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
You guys made me blush =D
I'm glad you liked it, and if you try it, take pics and link meeee!!!!


Kali


----------



## love_and_hate (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_I love this combo. I think I'll try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YOU BETTER POST PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Kali


----------



## breathless (Jul 25, 2007)

great tutorial! love it!


----------



## KTB (Jul 25, 2007)

I reallylike this combo. Now that I have Elecetric Eel and Wondergrass I'm going to try it. And yes, I will post pictures


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 26, 2007)

Very pretty! Nicely done tut.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jul 27, 2007)

This looks great. I love blue and green together, and yours looks especially good!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice job!!


----------



## zucker (Jul 27, 2007)

i love your tut! you have such a lovely face and yes your nails are really hot!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

mg!! I love  the colors! Great Job!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

Great Job!


----------



## magi (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool colors! Can I be honest? I think it was better, before you blended the harsh line. However, thanks for sharing with us :-D


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks super good!


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 15, 2007)

great tut and i agree with everyone on your nails... hot!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial! I definitely want to try this! I loved it! Please do more!


----------

